# What color fans? >.>



## Hyena (Sep 25, 2008)

Alrighty, so I just switched to an Antec 300 case and it takes two 120mm front fans. 

I am going to buy Antec Tricools they're spendy but they last forever and have adjustable speeds. They have the choice of Green, Red or Blue LED fans

Blue: I already have a blue 120mm Tricool laying around, there is one in the front of my case as we speak. BUT everything computer wise in my room is blue LED's and it wasnt intentional. the speakers, mouse, keyboard, spare computers power LED and speakers LED are all blue >.< So logically and financially wise blue is a good way to go since I have one, but everyone and their mom has blue stuff.... 

Green: I have a skunk character who has green on him, so I thought it would look pretty cool to have my case kinda represent one of my characters? Also there aren't terrible many people whom use green fans from what I've seen, so I kinda like the idea. I would have to buy two.

Red: I honestly never see red fans  like...ever  so thats kinda what makes me really think red would be cool as well, just for the sake that no one I've seen uses red fans.

So I thought I would leave it up to all of you to decide my computer colors fate  I don't want to mix and match colors. 

k thx bai

PS GAH! horrible typo in poll. sorry bout that. should read "already have one"


----------



## dystopia (Sep 25, 2008)

Congratulations, you're both a furfag AND a compuricer.


----------



## Magnus (Sep 25, 2008)

go for blue, you don't seem nerd enough to mod your own leds >.>


----------



## CyberFoxx (Sep 25, 2008)

I'd be careful about those super-bright blue LEDs if you want to keep your vision well into your later years. There is evidence that High-energy visible light can cause blindness, and blue LEDs are just within the wavelength for it. Most of the data does show it affecting older people (50 and over) but there are cases of it happening in children as well.

And before anybody says it, there is a difference between sunlight and the light produced by these LEDs. Sunlight has had a chance to be "filtered" by the atmosphere, meanwhile the light from an LED is relatively unfiltered. Although, it has been proven that high amounts of outside UV light is harmful for the eyes as well.

And trust me, as someone living with a person that is slowly losing their eyesight, it's not a laughing matter.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 25, 2008)

I like red so I voted red.


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 26, 2008)

I vote white.
*ticks all 3 boxes*


----------



## Zero_Point (Sep 26, 2008)

How about "Get a fan that moves alot of air and is quiet disregarding whatever color it is"?



Or get a tri-LED fan.


----------



## Arachnotron (Sep 26, 2008)

I say buy any of the fans, then get a multi-color LED (It alternates RGB), and solder it in place of the original LED.


----------



## Pi (Oct 1, 2008)

Buy none of them and let your machine overheat so we don't have to see your drivel.


----------



## WarMocK (Oct 1, 2008)

Tough choice.
Do you like a high contrast or not?
Yes: Get a fan with red LEDs. A red spot in a blue environment doesn't stay unnoticed. ;-)
No: Get one with green LEDs. With blue being part of green, you'll notice a difference, but it's more decent.


----------



## Wait Wait (Oct 1, 2008)

i voted blue
you already have one, so you'd save money


----------



## eternal_flare (Oct 3, 2008)

I voted red... .<_<.


----------

